# Still get so angry and furious a year later.



## The Sensational (Jul 25, 2009)

So my wife cheated on me. She was so sorry, and we stuck together and worked on everything. The thing is, I tried to make it easy for her, and never let everything out. I am regretting it now cause a year later, I have all this built up anger inside, this anger that I was never allowed to get out.

How should I get rid of this?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Have you been to counseling? You do need to get that anger out and begin (or continue) to forgive your wife. Being angry is totally understandable. Now you need to deal with it.

Have you and your wife laid boundaries in place? Do you feel your trust returning? Why did you feel you had to make it easy for her?

You may find it helpful to talk to her about it (if you haven't all ready). Let it out if you can.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Back to counseling. Also what is it exactly that you are angry about? Angry at her, at the other man, at yourself?

Did you have any part of helping create the situation?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

If you are still furious with her after a year maybe its not working


----------

